# What do we do?



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

We have just returned from placing a deposit on a two year old MH.We are PXing our Mh in this deal too.The dealer wants to carry out a damp check in the habitation area next week as part of the exchange.If he finds damp,then there'll be no new MH for us. 
We have just bought a damp tester and have found no damp patches anywhere except one of our garage doors.One of the struts came away a while ago as the ply board was very weak but we have since found today that all the area around where that hinge sat is damp(but not the entire door).Has anyone any advice as to what we can do in this situation please?
Do we try and replace the door? If so,from where do we get one?
Do we pay the dealer to change/fix the problem?
This is a big step for us.never in a million years did we ever think we would be able to get a MH as new as this and we really love this particular one so we don't want to lose it.We plan to exchange in August so do have a little time to remedy any niggles.

Thank you.

Lynne


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

i took mine to a dealer to buy yesterday and they carried out a damp test but only on the inside of the van not in the garage or any locker doors etc 
we have not had a damp test done since we brought the van nearly 2 years ago from a dealer 
so you could wing it and just say you didn't know it was damp if they found it


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you Badger.Unfortunately,the dealer implied that if he finds damp in our MH,the deal will be off. It's sad that he will turn us away just for the sake of one door repair as the rest of the MH is fine it seems.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's any help, when we got our first motorhome we traded in a caravan, and the dealer did find some damp under a window.

He was as good as gold about it though, got an estimate for the repair at £150, and just knocked that figure off the trade-in allowance we had agreed upon (from Glass' Guide) before he saw the caravan.

I would expect any good dealer to do the same. If your prospective dealer has declared his intention to throw a strop if he finds any damp, maybe you don't want to deal with him after all?

Just my opinion - I think good and trusting dealer/customer relationships are vital to long term peace of mind. :wink: 

Dave  


P.S. Just bought our third motorhome - from the same dealer.

No surprises there then!! :wink:  (Cotswold Motor Caravans of Staverton, Gloucester - before someone asks.  )


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, I wouldn't worry to much, if it's as you say only a small amount of superficial damp in the garage door he may not even notice it. If he does he will not want to see you walk away, as he will probably still want your business, so he may then offer you a small price reduction (negotiable)on your trade in price to cover any work he will have to do.

Just take it to him and see how you get on.......Mum's the word :wink: 

Good luck


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Let me run a scenario by you.

Customer goes to trade van in. Dealer siezes the business & is keen to maximise profits. Has a (deperate) look around trade in vehicle with damp meter in search of "damp" Finds damp & explains that the vehicle is damp & this will of course affect the trade in value in his favour. Customer with his eye on the new vehicle relents & accepts that the trade in will be slightly more expensive than he originally estimated. Trade in vehicle is left in the workshop with the doors & windows open & a small heated in situ. Damp fixed.

My first annual damp check on my year old vehicle revealed "damp" above the drop down bed. The dealer went up on the roof & checked the seal which was in perfect condition. The damp was caused by the duvet being pressed up against the roof for the previous two weeks. The damp couldn't bee seen or felt, only detected with the aid of the damp meter. This in a trade in situation could easily have been used as lever against the value of the vehicle.

Call me cynic but it the damp test gives dealers room to swing the lead & the price.

D.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

The deal is off is likely only to mean that a new deal will have to struck, because he still has a motorhome to sell. The deal should be a reduction in his favour of the previously agreed trade in by the cost of the repair. If its anything different, then , as said before, is he really the dealer you want to do business with? 

And there's always another deal out there, even though at the time you really want the deal you have now.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Put a hair dryer on it before you take the MH to the dealer.
If it's only a very small area I don't see a problem :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And take your damp meter and check everywhere on the prospective purchase.
Around window frames, door frames, and on all corners..
Its prety easy to get a false reading. Wet a finger and rub it on the surface that you are testing.
Place the prongs on that area.

Dave p


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you for your help. I will indeed try and dry the door out but I think the damp is a bit more obvious than a hairdrier will fix.  
The strut hinge was attached to the door and as the door seems to be made of only ply,eventual wear and tear caused the hinged to pull away from the ply leaving this...










The damp test reads positive all down below this hole left by the hinge.Now,I'm guessing that somehow,a plate of metal or a piece of hardwood could be fixed to cover this hole so that the strut and hinge could be refixed.However,when the hinge popped and the strut gave way,the overhead hinge took the force of the door twisting and now has to be replaced.
I'm in a place where no CI dealers are so have been in touch with a CI dealer in Derbyshire (Geoff someone?).As it's BH weekend,there is no-one there in the parts department.The receptionist said she would get someone to call me on Tuesday with a price for a new door and hinges....(worst case scenario)

As for the dealer,I hear you on the reasoning about "being the right dealer".He seemed to imply that the deal would be completely off if damp was found (even to the point of writing on the delivery sheet that our deposit would be refunded if damp was found!)
He didn't seem to give us any indication that he would be prepared to do a deal to include the work needed to fix anything.

In the end,if this doesn't work out,then it wasn't meant to be.I will be so very disappointed though.We bought private the first time and I have vowed I'll never do it again but we are out in the sticks here with regard to any decent dealers.
We are staying in Banbury from tomorrow so may have a browse around down there "just in case" but this particular model was just the ticket for us.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well if he is prepared to give a full refund that is fine.however you will have to do one of two things, change the door or take a chance on what the dealer decides.If his attitude is not good now what would it be like if you have any problems with the new van.

cabby


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You should also be aware that the dealer will be using a damp meter costing in excess of £200 and will be able to pick up the damp from a wet sponge 200 yards away. 
It is therefore possible that they will find some elsewhere which they will make a big fuss about.

Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Body filler and covered with fablon.

Dave p


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> P.S. Just bought our third motorhome - from the same dealer.
> 
> No surprises there then!! :wink:  (Cotswold Motor Caravans of Staverton, Gloucester - before someone asks.  )


My dealer too - a good old fashioned and honest family concern.

Colin


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Body filler and covered with fablon.
> 
> Dave p


And they say dealers are crooks!!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:

Peter


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave p


----------

